# ammo for pigeons



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Which ammo suits you best for pigeons a use 8s with some success but feel a heavier shot for high up birds cheers ????


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Hello there,

I use 10 millimeter cast lead round balls , cast in an old fishing sinker mold.

When and if I hit them they fall down   

Cheers.


----------



## Sayo (Aug 24, 2019)

What bands do you use?


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Precise .7 yellow 22 12 mm and .65 most but was using gzk black 20 12,


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

9.5 took this down last night


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

9.5 doped this last night ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Lol this thread was started on my birthday. More to the point: I use .45 Hornady round balls or 3/4" clay balls, depending on the situation. Those clays are no joke btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

bingo said:


> Which ammo suits you best for pigeons a use 8s with some success but feel a heavier shot for high up birds cheers


Yeah I use 8mm too. Head, neck and heart shots seem to drop em on the spot. Using 2040 looped tubes.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

.75 precise 3rd gen, 19x9.5mm 8mm steel head shot kills flying foxes.body shots no good.you need more power shooting up than straight or down.with that much rubber 20x 12mm with a light .50gram pouch 8mm steel shooting up you should have no problems. but whats your draw length bingo regards robbo


----------

